# Stock refinishing



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Bought a Browning Medallion recently and would like to get the stock refinished, anyone have any recommendations? Chaos


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Try doing it your self first sand paper, stain , an some clear coat see what u get if u don't like the results then take it to a professional!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

There ARE some guys on here that do that sort of thing for fun.....maybe they will chime in....but I think there is a bit more to it than just giving it the old college try. You could actually damage the stock beyond repair pretty quickly with the wrong technique. If you want a nice finish, you need to have some practice at the woodworking , staining, and lacuer techniques that it will require.......there is a reason that not everyone does it. I would either do some research ( gunsmithing book) + practice on another piece of wood first, or get someone else to do the work. You could always just purchase a new stock for it.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*stock refinshing*

Yeah, i have done a few myself, but i think this gun desires a little better than what i can do, i just don't want to screw it up. I'm not sure if i could send it back to browning or not, but i'm sure there are some gunsmiths out there that may want to tackle this project. Chaos


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*"Tru-Oil" gun stock finish*

I recently refinished the stock on my sporterized Mauser, 50+ years old. My brother had left it at his deer camp in NE MS and someone stole it, but he found it and got it back to me all beat up, scope and butt plate missing.

I like a hand rubbed type finish, so I used varnish remover, sanded, steamed out the dents, sanded again then rubbed in several coats of the Birchwood Casey, "Tru-Oil" gun stock finish, $8.99 at Sports Academy.

I must have spent ten hours on it. Loved every minute and I love my old 30-06. I enjoy wood working, but could not make any money doing it. Did you ever see a teak and red cedar center console?








It is not too difficult, just get the correct materials and go slow.

Give me a call and I can explain in detail.

Tom


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I was unfamilliar with the medalion, so I googled it, looks like they can be worth thousands.....probably need to think about it taking 40 hours to do a job worthy of that kind of firearm. I would check with browning.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Gun stock refinishing*

Thanks for the input guys. I may give it a try, just take my time like you'all said, that red cedar console is awesome! The stock on the Medallion has a heavy coat of high gloss on it, so to take it off may take awhile, it has beautiful wood with the rosewood forend cap and pistol grip end piece. Thanks again for the advise, Mark


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I actually have a Browning Medallion in .270 as well. Beautiful gun (same stock as yours) but the finish has a ton of nicks and scratches. Is there anyone that yall can recommend who has done one in the past professionally? Hate to ruin a beautiful piece like this one.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

The guy at Al's in pace does it


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Gun refinishing*

Thanks for the post..new there had to be someone out there..Chaos


----------

